# Are there any snakes in gloucestershire?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Been looking all my life and i've never seen a single grass snake or adder here, wheres the nearest place that would have them?


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*re*

theres few if look up robinswood hill,forest dean and places like that ive seen the odd grass snake in forest dean and adder up coopers hill area :no1:


----------

